# [H-Blackrock] sucht Raid und Gildenmember



## Rasrah (6. Oktober 2016)

Wir vom SID-Clan.de suchen noch Member für unsere WoW -Sektion.
Auf Blackrock (Horde) sind wir mit der Gilde "EindeutigZweideutig" vertreten.
Wir suchen noch Verstärkung für unseren Raid (Mit. u. So. 20-22 Uhr)
Im Moment suchen wir dringenst Heiler .
Sicherlich würden wir uns auch über Zuwachs von Spielern mit niedrigeren Level freuen.
Du solltest mindestens 18 Jahre sein und viel Spaß mitbringen, denn bei uns steht der Fun in Vordergrund. Sicherlich möchten wir mit unserer Gruppe was erreichen,
aber das geht auch mit Humor.
Wir bieten eine schöne http://SID-clan.de und TS3.
Zudem werden auch andere Spielsektionen angeboten.
Meldet euch doch einfach bei mir ​


----------

